# What to watch on television? SUGGESTIONS??



## Sitalong (Jan 9, 2014)

I feel like there is nothing GOOD on TV anymore. We have NO news, which is good- but any recommendations on what to watch? Just curious???


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 9, 2014)

Don't think I can help a lot! I have just watched the Royal institute's Christmas Lectures, on genetic biology, and am now watching Stargazing Live; astronomy for dummies.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 9, 2014)

Its called the BOOB TUBE for a reason.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)

Never is much on this time of year, it's the main holiday season and we get served old cold TV leftovers and wall to wall sports  until around mid February.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 9, 2014)

I tend to record shows during the year on my PVR,  just for this season.  Quite often there are a couple of shows I wouldn't mind watching,  but they are on during conflicting times - I watch one and record the other and save it for later.  Not into sport watching myself.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 9, 2014)

I watch a few shows on a regular basis, that I really like.

Person of Interest
CSI
NCSI
NCSI LA
Castle
Hawaii 5-0
Elementary
Cutthroat Kitchen
The Walking Dead
The Blacklist
Revolution
Bates Motel (not on right now but will be back)
Bones
Sleepy Hollow
Grimm

Crikey..on BBC

Dr. Who
Luther
Orphan Black

Just to name a few.


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jan 10, 2014)

I watch Shark Tank Friday nights on ABC

Five billionaires offer startup money to entepreneurs
and explain their strategies. It is very popular.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

> OH's list.
> Person of Interest  ... sometimes
> CSI
> NCSI
> ...



I record the Mentalist usually.
Not too many addictive ones I can think of.
Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries is a local one that grew on me and now I'm hoping they'll repeat season one because I missed most of it before I acquired the taste.

I have to admit to watching those renovation 'reality' shows and anything to do with real estate generally.  Not that I'm in the biz but it's been a lucky 'hobby' and it still holds a fascination.

I even watch ... look away now please ...the local Masterchef.  More drama and laughs in that than Hollywood turns out anyway. ... and I really like the blokes running it, I'd have any or all home for dinner, as long as they brought it with them.



American Pickers is presently up there on my top 10 list, love that show.  (I think it's the hoarder and Op shop prowling genes talkin')


----------



## TICA (Jan 11, 2014)

I tend to record shows and then watch them back to back.  

I love watching the cooking shows - Pitchin in is too funny and worth a watch if you haven't seen it yet.  Another one is Iron Chef - it is a contest between chefs but it too has it's funny moments.    Lately, I'm hooked on a show called "Faceoff".   The creations they come up with are amazing - just don't pay attention to any drama that happens, but it is pretty tame on that end too.

Modern family has me laughing too.  And.... I need to get my political gossip fix every night on the news and there has been no shortage of scandal this year between Senate expenses and the Mayor of Toronto.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 11, 2014)

TICA said:


> I tend to record shows and then watch them back to back.
> 
> I love watching the cooking shows - Pitchin in is too funny and worth a watch if you haven't seen it yet.  Another one is Iron Chef - it is a contest between chefs but it too has it's funny moments.    Lately, I'm hooked on a show called "Faceoff".   The creations they come up with are amazing - just don't pay attention to any drama that happens, but it is pretty tame on that end too.
> 
> Modern family has me laughing too.  And.... I need to get my political gossip fix every night on the news and there has been no shortage of scandal this year between Senate expenses and the Mayor of Toronto.


I forgot to mention Faceoff too, I love that show, it is astounding what they can do in a few days! I don't care for the drama either, but the creations. Wow


----------



## Murphy (Jan 11, 2014)

If I can digress, with the advent of digital TV here it seems the networks are buying many old shows, particularly from England, and its fascinating to spot the better known actors of today back then when they only had bit parts of bad guys etc.



> I have to admit to watching those renovation 'reality' shows


 Being in the industry, I gave them away years ago Di when that blond singer's boofhead husband attempt to remove a door handle with a pinchbar -- no one could be that stupid. I think its high time Scott Cam moved on or at least dropped his 'ocker' image which drives me nuts


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)

The television wasteland is a dangerous narcotic.  I'll watch anything . . .


----------



## Phantom (Jan 13, 2014)

Movies aye aye


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

Who was it that watched Graham Norton?
Tonight, Kiera knightly, Teri Henry, Kenneth Branagh, and....I have forgotten his name!
so should be good.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

I have become addicted to NCIS. Hopefully it is only a phase....


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 24, 2014)

If I cant tape  a show I like and watch it later(without the commercials) then Im not watching it.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I have become addicted to NCIS. Hopefully it is only a phase....



Should wear off, I was addicted for a while until I realised they were all the same and I couldn't tell the new eps from the repeats and didn't care any more anyway.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## kburra (Jan 24, 2014)

Have posted this link elsewhere on the forum,Watch,Stream and download any TV series most of then are here:
http://streamallthis.me/tv-shows-list.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

GoT 3 is on there!!!  

    What gifts can I bestow upon you Kooka?  I'd send the car but you'd undoubtedly have a better one. So... thankyouthankyouthankyou.

Question, I've fairly recently upped my data allowance to 50gig p/month, any rough estimate how much an hour of streamlining uses??  Just so I can budget myself a bit.

Thanks again.


----------



## kburra (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the offer but only bought a new car last week...to answer your question A good estimate would be 2.5 MB for each minute of video... or 150MB per hour...For 1GB, you can watch about 6.5 to 7 hours of video...Incidentally can always log on to your Internet provider website and check your usage?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 24, 2014)

Ooooohhh, wish you hadn't shown me that!  The Green God is knocking hard now.  That's just gorrrrgeous! 
 I won't be able to look at the Vectra for days now.  



Re the gigs... well yeeeehaaaaa!  My usage profile is sure gonna change.  Thanks again.  (but not for the car piccy.

 )


----------



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2014)

Wot ............... No Bold and the beautiful ???


----------



## kburra (Jan 24, 2014)

Phantom said:


> Wot ............... No Bold and the beautiful ???



As of December 27, 2012, there had been 16,498 episodes aired of the  soap opera 'The Bold and the Beautiful'. This soap opera started airing  on CBS in 1987,and there is NO website big enough even for the intellectually challenged who watch it


----------



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2014)

So how many flings has Brook had hee hee tee hee  tee hee


----------



## nan (Jan 25, 2014)

Way too many I think there cant be too many more men left in the show for her to have a fling with, I only watch it to see how many times she can cry, I call it the crying show bit of a comedy really.


----------



## nan (Jan 25, 2014)

Actually there is a good tv documentary on tonight  about Agatha Christie's life,hosted by David Suchet.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry not able to use this as they want a credit card number they say its free but still want that to join or be 
able to watch so won`t be doing it.. avast is not too happy me putting that web page on so thanks again .. looked good too ..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2014)

I've just gotten into the Buying shows. Buying the Bayou, buying Hawaii, buying an Island. Anything to do with Area 51 and UFO shows. Pawn stars and all the related pawn shows.

NCIS
Hawaii 50
Blue Bloods


----------



## kburra (Jan 25, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Sorry not able to use this as they want a credit card number they say its free but still want that to join or be
> able to watch so won`t be doing it.. avast is not too happy me putting that web page on so thanks again .. looked good too ..



Must be looking at the wrong link,Avast here and NO problem,also nothing about credit card etc etc...this is the link,when vidoe opens click "Watch as a free user" sorry can`t be any more helpful that that
http://streamallthis.me/tv-shows-list.html


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Who was it that watched Graham Norton?
> Tonight, Kiera knightly, Teri Henry, Kenneth Branagh, and....I have forgotten his name!
> so should be good.


Me I find the show pants-wetting funny.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

It was quite funny OH, worth catching.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 25, 2014)

_It worked ok for me Rainee.
I like your car is that a Hyundi I.40_


----------



## Rainee (Jan 25, 2014)

Woweee Kburra I love it now I clicked on your link and lo and behold downton abbey wonderful and so many 
I can watch in bed at night now with my headphones on so won`t disturb hubby.. thanks so much for sharing..
I love it .! also love your car its a beauty and looks so classy..


----------



## Rainee (Jan 25, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It worked ok for me Rainee.
> I like your car is that a Hyundi I.40_


Thanks Jillaroo tried it again with the link kburra says and worked you beauty !! good one eh ..


----------



## FredFromFloyd (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't help here. We last had a television in the house (hooked up to a dish) in 2003. We live "in the bush" of a rural Virginia county, but have broadband internet. So my 23" Mac monitor brings all the TED talks, Netflix streaming, PBS and other worthwhile viewing we can handle. 

If you're interested in links online for viewing various types of video, I can offer that. I have a watch list of sorts I could paste in a reply.

For me, a television-free home servers access into my home, head, heart and wallet so that those goods don't become fodder for mindless consumption and mindless thought-control. 

It is difficult (and will soon become far harder) to avoid being marketed, commodified and influenced by external values and forces. So we are totally out of the loop when peer conversation shifts to Dancing with the Stars. I'm more often out in the pasture craning my neck with a pair of binoculars to see them. : > }


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds a good plan Fred, I don't watch the TV version either.  I do have it on a lot but listen rather than watch it usually.  The ads no longer register.  I seem to have developed an  anti-spam switch  which blocks them out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 25, 2014)

I guess I'm burned out on just about whatever is on TV except for really old movies and period pieces. I never get tired of Pride and Prejudice or Jane Eyre! As little as I like living in a mega-city area, having three public broadcasting channels is a bonus. I enjoy Downton Abbey, Poirot, Miss Marple, Doc Marten, Call the Midwife, Larkrise to Candleford and watch them over and over. 

I also like to watch the House Hunters programs, just not the ones about the over-privileged looking for over-priced and like watching House Hunters International. There are way too many Americans who've never been out of this country (sometimes not out of their states or counties!) who seem to think that people in other countries live in shacks with dirt floors. My first encounter with that idea was when we came back to the Mainland after the war. We'd lived in Hawaii, but I was known as "that little Filipino girl" and was asked a lot about cooking in open pits and living in grass shacks! Even some of my teachers asked dopey questions like did we have running water, flush toilets and electricity!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2014)

I haven't read this whole thread, so maybe somebody's mentioned it, but I enjoy Downton Abbey on PBS a lot.

I also get a couple of the premium channels, which are well worth the few extra dollars a month. I get HBO and Showtime, but of them excellent. Their series are the best things on TV.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## kburra (Jan 26, 2014)

Rainee said:


> Woweee Kburra I love it now I clicked on your link and lo and behold downton abbey wonderful and so many
> I can watch in bed at night now with my headphones on so won`t disturb hubby.. thanks so much for sharing..
> I love it .! also love your car its a beauty and looks so classy..



You`re welcome,glad all worked out.


----------



## kburra (Jan 26, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _It worked ok for me Rainee.
> I like your car is that a Hyundi I.40_



Hyundi i30 and we love it $19.000 odd NEW!!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

The Soup on E!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 27, 2014)

> =GeorgiaXplant;67475
> ......................I also like to watch the House Hunters programs, just not the ones about the over-privileged looking for over-priced and like watching House Hunters International. There are way too many Americans who've never been out of this country (sometimes not out of their states or counties!) who seem to think that people in other countries live in shacks with dirt floors. My first encounter with that idea was when we came back to the Mainland after the war. We'd lived in Hawaii, but I was known as "that little Filipino girl" and was asked a lot about cooking in open pits and living in grass shacks! Even some of my teachers asked dopey questions like did we have running water, flush toilets and electricity!



Wouldn't let that worry you GX, they asked us the same kind of questions when I was there in the early 80s. Someone on the tour bus asked if we  had trains yet!   
 I ignored that and hoped the friend I was with didn't hear him as she'd have shredded him I think.   (We worked for the Railway.)



Another dear man, and he really was too nice to tell off, from the Mid.West bet us we'd never seen a city as big as Vancouver before. 
I just explained gently that Sydney, where we lived,  was roughly 60 miles across at that time and I can still see the dropped jaw and hear "You doan saayyyy."  
He obviously hadn't served in the S. Pacific and didn't take furlough there. 



I watch those real estate shows too, some local, but mostly UK ones.  I'm fascinated at the 'strange' houses they have over there. Especially the old heritage ones.  Houses are old at 25 here and get renovated. We'd have bulldozed those old treasures  and built sprawling bungalows with some windows and headroom.   It was was a rarity to visit a house with stairs in it for me as a kid. Other than the old inner city terraces everybody built bungalows or lived in blocks of flats.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 27, 2014)

kburra said:


> Hyundi i30 and we love it $19.000 odd NEW!!



My daughter and her husband are big fans too, very economical to drive.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone watch Rake tonight?  Wanna place bets on how long he'll be banged up?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 27, 2014)

Long enough to be beaten up. Again.
He's never going to be a father again.

:concern:


----------



## Bee (Jan 27, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I watch those real estate shows too, some local, but mostly UK ones.  I'm fascinated at the 'strange' houses they have over there. Especially the old heritage ones.  Houses are old at 25 here and get renovated. We'd have bulldozed those old treasures  and built sprawling bungalows with some windows and headroom.   It was was a rarity to visit a house with stairs in it for me as a kid. Other than the old inner city terraces everybody built bungalows or lived in blocks of flats.




:lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> I watch those real estate shows too, some local, but mostly UK ones.  I'm fascinated at the 'strange' houses they have over there. Especially the old heritage ones.  Houses are old at 25 here and get renovated. We'd have bulldozed those old treasures  and built sprawling bungalows with some windows and headroom.   It was was a rarity to visit a house with stairs in it for me as a kid. Other than the old inner city terraces everybody built bungalows or lived in blocks of flats.



I live in a 3- storey house, but it is only 15 years old as yet.

We don't have as much room as you; that it why we go up; and we don't tend to have basements either.

Anyway, back to theMentalist!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Tosh.0


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Tosh.0



If that was aimed at me TG; quite right, changed to heir hunters.
a programme about people who find relatives of people who have died intestate. True, and can be heartwarming!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If that was aimed at me TG; quite right, changed to heir hunters.
> a programme about people who find relatives of people who have died intestate. True, and can be heartwarming!



Tosh.0 is a hilarious show on Comedy Central by Daniel Tosh.  He finds YouTube videos and has fun with them.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

I enjoy The Mentalist occasionally because he is such a smartass and Robin Tunney makes me drool...


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2014)

Me too TG, the Mentalist that is, not so much Robin for me, but Jane's curls are cute.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry; this common language isn't always translateable!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Talk Soup was great and has gone through a lot of changes over the years.  Still great, though.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 27, 2014)

If you are a Jerry Seinfeld fan, you might enjoy this. Can view it under Crackle tv if you have a Roku box.

Www.comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry; this common language isn't always translateable!



Sorry.  I am just a commoner . . .


----------



## That Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> If you are a Jerry Seinfeld fan, you might enjoy this. Can view it under Crackle tv if you have a Roku box.
> 
> Www.comediansincarsgettingcoffee.com



I love Seinfeld and remember when this bit began.  Most Excellent!


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 13, 2014)

Shows I like to watch.

Murdoch mysteries.

Castle,

The Good wife

The Mentalist

Blacklist

Suits

Scandal

Old Monk shows.

Dragon's den

Masterchef,Canada

Rick Mercer


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 14, 2014)

I obviously can't make much of a contribution except to say I presume "Dragons Den" where budding entrepreneurs make presentations before judges willing to investboccasionally, and 'Masterchef Canada' may possibly be similar to the Eng. version where amateur cooks compete by producing meals that please the judges and are 'kind to the TV camera.'

My s/daughter in Alberta has told me about some UK progs. she and her hubby can watch.


----------



## RCynic (Apr 14, 2014)

Our list:
Game of Thrones
Justified
Person of Interest
Elementary
Orphan Black
Strike Back
Blacklist
Banshee
Castle
Killer Women
Continuum
Grimm

My wife also watches:
Good Wife
Revenge

Old discontinued series we've both enjoyed:
The Sopranos
Columbo
Battlestar Galactica
Firefly
Boston Legal
The Unit


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 14, 2014)

I only watch a few such as 
Person of Interest
The Good Wife
Suits
Scandal
 And these are all taped show so I can breeze thru all those ridiculous commercials that makes us look like morons watching those.


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 14, 2014)

Harry Hippy..You are right,those are Canadian, but just as you stated about them.

RCynic..I also enjoyed the Columbo & Boston Legal .Poor Peter Falk is not in good shape.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I occasionally "watch along " when my husband has something on television that catches my attention; otherwise, I usually have my headphones on, and use my iPad to find programs that I like to watch.
 I  LOVE Youtube ! 
I can find something on there about anything that I have an interest in, and enjoy watching the tutorials on everything from how to sprout a mango seed, to building a back yard tilapia pond from a plastic swimming pool. 
I also enjoy listening to some of the radio programs like Coast to Coast, and Caravan to Midnight;  many of which can be found on Youtube.
I am subscribed to UFO TV, and like to browse through some of their earlier programs, as well as videos from the History Channel, and just other videos that are of interest to me. 
I also listen to Motivational and self-help videos , as well as ones about nutritional information about healthy foods ; so no matter what my interest is on any particular occasion, there is always something on Youtube that interests and educates me.


----------



## happycanuk (Apr 14, 2014)

I like to watch

Person of INterest
NCIS
NCIS Los Angeles
Hawaii Five O
Master Chef Canada
Chopped Canada
Love it or List it
Property Brothers
American Idol
Mentalist

I still enjoy Mash and Seinfeld.

Also like
Mike and Molly
Big Bang

Fifth Estate
Market Place
Rick Mercer


----------



## RCynic (Apr 14, 2014)

Prairie dog said:


> Harry Hippy..You are right,those are Canadian, but just as you stated about them.
> 
> RCynic..I also enjoyed the Columbo & Boston Legal .Poor Peter Falk is not in good shape.



I hadn't heard anything about Falk. What's going on, besides getting old that is?


----------



## drifter (Apr 14, 2014)

Peter Falk died in June of pneumonia.


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 14, 2014)

I never watched TV in my 20s or 30s.  Now I do.

Game of Thrones
Newsroom
Nurse Jackie
True Detective
Shameless
Ray Donovan
House of Lies
House of Cards (Netflix)
Scandal
House (never watched it when it was on TV but enjoying it via Netflix)
Suze Orman 
Movies/documentaries on Netflix


----------

